# Wine Rack Project



## fivebk (Sep 18, 2010)

I finally got around to building a wine rack to store my finished products. Started pulling the bottles out of cardboard boxes and look what I ended up with.
















Guess what...I still have 58 gallons at different stages of aging. Looks like I'm gonna need another wine rack.


BOB


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2010)

Bob, that looks awesome!













Very nice job and I see you have it anchored to the wall on top also. Just a question on your next one, would you benefit by tacking a sheet of paneling to the back of it to help prevent it from racking left or right. Maybe with all the cross pieces in it its already quiet stiff. Again awesome job!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful job Bob!





That's the problem with this little obsession. We seem to keep filling up our racks faster than we can make them or put one together!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks wonderful.


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 18, 2010)

WOW that looks great. Really nice job.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 18, 2010)

How many walls do you have that you can build for? Keep going on them- great job. It looks super!


----------



## Bert (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks great Bob...very nice job.....but you'll just have to build more....just no end to this hobby...


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 18, 2010)

Very well done Bob!!!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 19, 2010)

great job - 
more to come I'm sure


later


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 19, 2010)

nice...wanna make me one?


----------



## Scott B (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow! Look great!!!


----------



## Scott (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks very nice, good job!


----------



## robie (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice!

I was going to suggest that for support you put a leg below the bottom shelf, so it doesn't bow. I'm not a structural engineer, but it later occurred to me that because of the diamonds, much of the weight is transferred out to the sides of the rack, not onto the bottom shelf.

Really a nice piece of furniture.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 20, 2010)




----------

